# What a night. 11/9.



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Well I finally got my car out of the shop yesterday:thumbup:..meaning that I was finally able to get my yak to the water again! I was kinda bummed when I checked the tide chart and it was neap but after not being on the water for so long I was going regardless!On the water at about 7pm. I expected the bite to be really slow but I was getting bites on nearly every cast! Nothing big but that didnt matter to me. I knocked one of my combos overboard but fortunately I had my stakeout pole holding me in place so I was directly on top of it! I had to yank some treble hooks off a topwater plug but I managed to get them down and hooked up with my longest catch to date! (6'6"!!) 2 casts later I caught my first striped bass and I followed him up with my 3rd redfish of the night which was covered in spots:thumbsup:. After the last redfish I decided I was too cold to stay out any longer so I headed back in. I totalled out with about 5 white trout, 5-10 specks, 3 redfish, 1 striper, and 1 Pfleuger Supreme/Abu Garcia Cardinal rod lol Great night and I cant wait for the big'ns to move in!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That one red is beautiful


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> That one red is beautiful


The really copper one? I agree! Here pretty soon I'm gonna get out of this condo and hit those dock lights you suggested to me!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow man it looks like you had an awesome night! I bet it was fun catching all those fish on a fly rod.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the long rod n reel one ..!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

sweet report. Thanks for the inspiration, I struggled last time out


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like a helluva night, that spotted red is awsome.....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What fly combo do u 
Use again?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

It's a Scientific Anglers model 678 reel and a TFO Lefty Kreh pro series rod. 8wt


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hows it do for ya


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I really like it. It's just a big change from spinning gear. I really can't compare it to anything else though as this is the only fly combo I've had. After a lot of practice I'm finally able to consistently cast 50-60ft while seated in the revo!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Impressive im going to get a combo once I get myself set up in cali.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Awesome! Have you fly fished before? It's pretty addictive but frustrating at the same time..but once you get the hang of it you'll feel extremely accomplished!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Started herevin Az doing some freshwater defintly is fun


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Frustrating is the best word I have to describe fly fishing from a kayak, but it can be the best tactic for hitting the lights at night. That line loves to hang on anything no streamlined on your kayak: anchor trolley, rod holders, pedals on a hobie or paddles on a traditional kayak. The fight, on the other hand, is totally worth all of the hassle. Did you catch more fish on the Delta Creek Flies?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

tmber8 said:


> Frustrating is the best word I have to describe fly fishing from a kayak, but it can be the best tactic for hitting the lights at night. That line loves to hang on anything no streamlined on your kayak: anchor trolley, rod holders, pedals on a hobie or paddles on a traditional kayak. The fight, on the other hand, is totally worth all of the hassle. Did you catch more fish on the Delta Creek Flies?


Yeah, ive been trying to keep my fly line clear of everything. Im gonna put a stripping bucket in my center hatch and see if that helps. I also lay my other poles flat while im casting to avoid tangling up with them. Yup, last night I used the Delta Creek 1/2&1/2 white/pink again and I tried a solid white DC gurgler too. Both caught fish. I've really been wanting to use some of the DC shrimp patterns I got but when I got them I didnt pay attention to eye size and got some that were heavier than I want. Im probably gonna give them a shot anyways my next time out though cause they're so purdy.:thumbup:


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

A stripping basket is a major help. I use one attached to my hip when standing up, but one for sitting down would be a great invention.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

tmber8 said:


> A stripping basket is a major help. I use one attached to my hip when standing up, but one for sitting down would be a great invention.


Yeah, im pretty sure I could get a Glad tubberware container that'll fit it perfectly. If not ill just cut out the dividers in the Hobie tackle tray, I dont really use it anyways. I'm wanting to make outriggers so I'm more comfortable casting and standing but with how good I've been doing with casting while seated I'm not in a hurry to make them.


----------

